# استفسار سريع بخصوص عامل الحفر



## engm7mad (31 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو منكم افادتي يا اخواني
انا خريج هندسة تكرير البترول جامعة قناة السويس
ومفيش شغل طبعا
وجالي شغل ب (واسطة) رست اباوت في شركة خدمات
كنت عايز اسأل بس هل في فرق ان مهندس يشتغل رست اباوت
او حد دبلوم او شهادة غير هندسة يشتغل رست اباوت؟
يعني بتفرق بينهم في ايه
هل الترقيات او المعاملة بتفرق
او هل في المستقبل المهندس بياخد وضع افضل وفي وقت اسرع
دة على حسب ما عرفت
ياريت اللي عنده معلومة خصوصا من اللي شغالين في الحفر يفيدني
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عدلي اليماني (2 أبريل 2010)

عزيزي / ان مجال الحفر لا يعترف باي فروق بين عمال الحفر الا في المرتب و هو اختلاف بسيط اذا يبلغ قيمة الفرق ما بين 400 و 500 ج م لا غير و لا يفرق في الترقيات ( الكوسة بتفرق طبعا ) و لكن الفرق في القدرة علي احتمال الصعاب و الحصول علي الشهادات مثل iwcf


----------



## moh.daowod (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بخصوص عامل الحفر 
قدامي فرصة العمل كعامل حفر وانا خريج هندسة ميكانيكا 
هل هي مجدية وممكن تنتقل لمكان أعلى في وقت قريب والراتب أول تعيين 
أفدني أفادك الله وجزاك الله خير


----------



## بيبكا (27 ديسمبر 2010)

رست اباوت اى شخص يشتغلها


----------



## moh.daowod (27 ديسمبر 2010)

قصدك أي شخص مهندس وغير مهندس 
هل بتفرق بينهم 
لا تبخلو علي بالمعلومة لوسمحتم


----------



## محمد الطاهير (28 ديسمبر 2010)

There is a big difference between an engineer and a simple worker in drilling domain. A good driller is one hwo has theory and practice. To train an engineer to become a driller it takes at least 10 to 15 years;


----------



## عبد الله باسل (29 ديسمبر 2010)

اعتقد انك تتعلم بسرعة مختلفة عن العامل العادي ويمكن ان تكون مهندس سوائل حفر اذا ركزت جهودك على ذلك اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح


----------

